# Electrical? Slow drain battery, accessories startup lag.



## palanski (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

2010 Cruze LS (may be 2011, can't remember at the moment). 

A few months ago, I came to my car after a hard rain and the battery was dead. Jumped it, ran okay. But ever since, the following issues occur:



If left alone for too long, the battery slowly drains and eventually a jump is required again
Engine starts heavily (takes a few turn over of the engine to get it going)
After it starts, the accessories take a good 5-15 seconds to actually power up (i.e., A/C, radio, turn signals don't work at first)
Sometimes (completely random) when I start the car, the windshield wipers and hazard lights will be on

I'm covered for a powertrain warranty, but the dealership said that this may be outside the warranty parameters, which stinks.

Any suggestions would be very welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do a parasitic drain test. Its probably time for a new battery anyway.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Most car batteries only last 2-6 years depending on environment. Hot temperatures and short trips will put one on the low end of that. Sounds like you just need to buy a new battery & will be good to go.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

palanski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This all attributes to weak/dead cells and low voltage and low cca


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Also confirm grounds are clean and secure.


----------



## palanski (Sep 3, 2014)

That's really comforting. I'll probably drop by Costco to pick up a new battery then and see if that solves our problems.

Thanks a bunch, everyone!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear of the electrical issues with your Cruze, palanski. I would like to look further into this concern for you and contact your dealership on your behalf to discuss this further with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and dealership name if the extra help is needed. Hoping to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Kennyw (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a 2014 Buick with the 1.4 liter like the Chevy Cruze. I am experiencing inconsistent no starts sounds like battery leg. Once I jump the car I have the same symptoms of no accessories. Mine will sometimes not start overnight even. Did check my battery and alternator amperage and they both checked out. Maybe a bad battery tester? Very confused


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Kennyw said:


> I have a 2014 Buick with the 1.4 liter like the Chevy Cruze. I am experiencing inconsistent no starts sounds like battery leg. Once I jump the car I have the same symptoms of no accessories. Mine will sometimes not start overnight even. Did check my battery and alternator amperage and they both checked out. Maybe a bad battery tester? Very confused


A short load amp test is worthless and only tells you if a battery is *Very* dead. You need to observe a load test for a long time and determine if the voltage drop over time is in spec with the battery. And even that can give false negatives.

I take it you know of the common negative battery cable issue as well?


----------



## Kennyw (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes. Cables check out. Lights are all bright and everything. My wife will come home from work at 6 a.m. and if I go to start it that 11 a.m. be completely dead only sometimes. Other times it will start no problem for a couple days.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kennyw said:


> Yes. Cables check out. Lights are all bright and everything. My wife will come home from work at 6 a.m. and if I go to start it that 11 a.m. be completely dead only sometimes. Other times it will start no problem for a couple days.


Welcome Aboard!






TSB #14311
Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
Extra stuff:
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

